# Stoopid Good



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

cool photos... i wish i coulda tried out that new helios finally.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

GREEN with envy!  Nice brown! Where abouts were you?  I haven't been in cold water for the second year now and I want to go.  Well I'm hoping in a year...

Swamp


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is a cool pic of a male mayfly.  Do you get the giant mayflies where you live (hexagenia limbata)?


----------



## wrobil (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in upstate NY and that is a Hendrickson spinner about a size #12 hook. We do get some Hex's on some of the ponds. They get up to a #6 or 8. They are huge and tend to bring every fish up to feed.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool post! Nice rig and fish.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Upstate New York? I fished the "Zoo" on the Salmon River years ago. Talk about combat fly fishing. I only saw one or two altercations during the whole week and it never came to blows, I was surprised. I enjoyed my time there.

Those are some pretty good sized Hendricksons, nice. No wonder you managed to fool that brown on top during the day, those are a meal. I've never fished a hex hatch, but it's on my bucket list. I have however fished some amazing Coffin Fly falls, so I know what you mean. I've seen the water boil with fish for three hours straight with fish coming out of the water almost two feet to grab those B-52s on the wing.

Tight loops,

Swamp


----------



## wrobil (Apr 19, 2011)

The Salmon can be brutal. I actually fish it regularly from the fall through the spring.  If you are willing to walk one can easily get away from some of the craziness that can happen there.  

I can be this bad









and this good


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

That last fish is a great specimen! Beautiful browns too. Good job going super-microskiff!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The hex hatch in MI begins in early June and they are huge (4") and in numbers so prolific they create such a slick on the roads that they cause car accidents. This is a truly incredible time to be on the blue ribbon rivers throwing flies the size of small birds (4's & 2's).

Very happy to see someone else enjoys the mayhem.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> The Salmon can be brutal. I actually fish it regularly from the fall through the spring.  If you are willing to walk one can easily get away from some of the craziness that can happen there.
> 
> I can be this bad


Oh that brings back memories!  I knew it was going to be nuts before I showed up so it I went in with the mind set of having "neighbors".  I did a lot of walking though.  That is my normal MO anyway no matter where I fish. I also spent most of my time in the C&R areas.  That weeds out a lot of the yahoos.  Fished some of the creeks, and spent some time at the Douglaston Run too.  Not sure how much it costs these days, but it was $20 a rod back then.  Cheap compared to flying up from FL and everything else on the trip.  I'll go back one day I'm sure.

Swamp


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report and fish!  I love seeing these coldwater reports because they make me even more anxious for the next time I can do it myself. Keep em coming!


----------

